

How To Walk With A Woman - manasseh

How to walk with a woman<p>Gents,<p>It's a simple thing really. In today's world the chivalrous man probably won't be strolling down the street laying down his coat for every woman walking over a puddle of water. However, a nice gesture for the ladies you're with in any streetside situation is something that my mother taught me when I was sixteen walking with her down a busy avenue in Portland, Oregon.<p>It is customary in many places that the man walking with a woman should always walk on the side of the street with the most traffic so that in the case of a splash of water or an unruly driver the lady will be dry and safe from almost anything that could come from the unpredictable side of the walkway.<p>Do this with your lady, girlfriend, wife, or mother. If you like to hold hands everywhere you go, then whenever you two cross the street and the cars are on a different side just dance your arm over her head like you're doing a waltz and she's again on the safe side.<p>This way of walking with a woman will make her feel safe and you don't even have to tell her. One day you'll be on a sidewalk, she'll figure it out and ask why you always insist on being on the side with the traffic. You can tell her that you're mother taught you how to walk with a woman, and that you want to keep her safe even in the smallest - most unnoticeable of ways.<p>Cheers to modern day chivalry,<p>TGB
======
hga
Unfortunately that's yesterday's chivalry. In today's, you position yourself
so that you're between the lady and the most likely location of an assailant,
which is generally not the street side.

~~~
manasseh
I agree with you partially. Yes a man would want to position himself between a
lady and the most likely location of an assailant however, the street is a
broader avenue for harm than the unlikely and sparsely placed assailant. The
point of this post is to make men aware of the fact that if they want to find
a woman that will appreciate their chivalry albeit modern or 'yesterday's'
this will be something they can be aware of.

~~~
hga
We are in violent agreement ^_^.

A lot of it depends on context:

In Cambridge, MA I followed the "modern" approach.

In Arlington, VA, the threat from assailants was _vastly_ lower and I was
almost always armed. So putting myself on the street side provided protection
from the most likely problems and in the case of an assailant would have given
me more time to draw and employ my handgun.

------
pook
I thought this would be an algorithmic analysis of stride-lengths and personal
bubbles to determine the most scientifically comfortable arrangement.

But, still good.

~~~
manasseh
Thank You.

------
joezydeco
_One day you'll be on a sidewalk, she'll figure it out and ask why you always
insist on being on the side with the traffic_

Or, more commonly, you have a conversation like this. Not that this is from
memory or anything:

You: (doing the 18th pirouette spin of the day)

Her: "What are you doing?"

You: "I'm protecting you from traffic and scoundrels!"

Her: "Forget that. It's annoying. And I can protect myself, thanks"

~~~
manasseh
Your response speaks a lot of the type of women you probably entertain. I wish
you the best.

~~~
joezydeco
If you mean strong women that can handle themselves without needing a man to
always help them then yes, you're right. And thanks for the wishes, we're
quite happy.

